# GRRNT has puppies



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Little bit of a girl, Sprite, had 9 puppies last night. She's a pocket sized Golden herself, I don't know where she was holding 9!!

She has a terrific foster mom who stayed right with her all night while the puppies were being born.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What little cuties and proud mama too! Love those little pink noses. Hope they are all doing great and find super homes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sprite and her babies*

Sprite and her babies are JUST BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Awwww puppies!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

So cute! I remember when my Tucker was that size just this past summer!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you to GRRNT for giving Sprite and her babies the life they deserve.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

awwww.... so cute! i wish them all well.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sprite is a very special girl to have such a great foster mom to help her with the puppies. They are a bunch of real cuties.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Awwwww.....are these nine little Goldens or nine little mixes?? They are sure cute as can be....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sprite is a pretty name for a tiny slip of a golden girl. Foster moms are the best.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Glad that Sprite is doing well after delivering those beautiful puppies! Also glad she's receiving proper care and treatment, I'm sure it could have all been so different! Take my hat off to the foster carer who is giving her love, time, care and commitment.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Aww we wanna come over and see! No, you guys and her, and her pups need rest. Hope you still make the picnic. 

Brandon


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Sprite and her babies are absolutely adorable. Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

how sweet! we wish them long & joyous lives!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh my, they are adorable, I'm so glad she found the love she needed, and eventually gets the true home she needs


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Be still my heart !!!!! If only I could talk DH into a puppy???!!!! Love the name Sprite.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

MylissaK,

Who's the sire to this litter? I bet theyre so cute and smell soooo good,


----------

